# Carlton Cinema, Liverpool - December 2008



## ricmonkey (Dec 12, 2008)

The Carlton Cinema opened as the Carlton Theatre in 1932. It was Liverpool's largest purpose built cinema. It was modernised in 1972, changed hands in 1980, and closed in 1982. Visited with SparkUK, 4737carlin and Thompski:


----------



## DigitalNoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool, I like the diary... ''The empire strikes back''
Old school!!


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice one, I like the look of the place


----------

